# URGENT!!!: NEED TO KNOW



## coachrefparent (Dec 15, 2017)

Really need to know: Does anyone know when the *Legends FC West - Tryouts *are??
I really wish they would post it somewhere.


----------



## growingpains (Dec 15, 2017)

They're January 9th and 11th!!!


----------



## Pij (Dec 16, 2017)

This is what was listed on the age/gender forum.  Hope it’s what you are looking for....


----------



## jose (Dec 16, 2017)

it would be nice if  every club posted their tryout schedule on here


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2017)

jose said:


> it would be nice if  every club posted their tryout schedule on here


Instead of spamming across multiple groups.


----------



## Overlap (Dec 16, 2017)

jose said:


> it would be nice if  every club posted their tryout schedule on here


they're all waiting to see who's first


----------



## coachrefparent (Dec 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Instead of spamming across multiple groups.


Exactly.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Dec 17, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Exactly.


Is there a particular age group you are looking for?


----------



## coachrefparent (Dec 18, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Is there a particular age group you are looking for?


Looking for Fullerton Rangers now. Can't seem to find the information anywhere. I wish they would just post at least once on this board.


----------



## Tank (Dec 18, 2017)

The Rangers Club Tryouts will be January 9th & 11th (Tues & Wed) at 7pm at Lions Field.


----------



## Tank (Dec 18, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Looking for Fullerton Rangers now. Can't seem to find the information anywhere. I wish they would just post at least once on this board.


The Rangers Club Tryouts will be January 9th & 11th (Tues & Wed) at 7pm at Lions Field.


----------



## coachrefparent (Dec 19, 2017)

Great info, I've never seen before on this board. Anyone know where and when the San Diego Surf tryouts are? Can't find this info anywhere. I wish they would post somewhere on this board.


----------



## Fact (Dec 19, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Great info, I've never seen before on this board. Anyone know where and when the San Diego Surf tryouts are? Can't find this info anywhere. I wish they would post somewhere on this board.


I am sorry, I would love to help you out but I don't know where to look.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 19, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Great info, I've never seen before on this board. Anyone know where and when the San Diego Surf tryouts are? Can't find this info anywhere. I wish they would post somewhere on this board.


Surf Cup Sports Park - right off their website.


----------



## Fact (Dec 20, 2017)

It is amazing how clueless some people are...are these same people drive on the roads with us and vote!


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Dec 20, 2017)

Fact said:


> It is amazing how clueless some people are...are these same people drive on the roads with us and vote!


There just gathering information, from Fullerton rangers, Legends West now San Diego Surf. It clear their not really looking for a club.


----------



## YNWA 96 (Dec 20, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Really need to know: Does anyone know when the *Legends FC West - Tryouts *are??
> I really wish they would post it somewhere.


Not sure if you found your answer but it is posted in the age group discussion boards

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/legends-fc-west-tryouts.4956/


----------



## Fact (Dec 20, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> There just gathering information, from Fullerton rangers, Legends West now San Diego Surf. It clear their not really looking for a club.





YNWA 96 said:


> Not sure if you found your answer but it is posted in the age group discussion boards
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/legends-fc-west-tryouts.4956/


Unbelievable!  Now I understand why they post tryouts in every age group.  The clueless cannot live without redundancy.


----------



## coachrefparent (Dec 20, 2017)

Fact said:


> Unbelievable!  Now I understand why they post tryouts in every age group.  The clueless cannot live without redundancy.


I started it as a joke and a bit of a rip, but yes, it's gotten down right scary.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 20, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> I started it as a joke and a bit of a rip, but yes, it's gotten down right scary.


It was a great joke. Original.


----------



## Nextbigthing (Jan 1, 2018)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sothpaw (Jan 1, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Really need to know: Does anyone know when the *Legends FC West - Tryouts *are??
> I really wish they would post it somewhere.


LEGENDS FC WEST TRYOUTS

January 8th BOYS AND GIRLS (Monday)
Esperanza HS Turf Field Boys
5:30-7pm Boys 2011s, 2010s, 2009s, 2007s
7-8:30pm Boys 2008s, 2006s, 2005s, 2004s

Esperanza HS Grass Field Girls
5-6pm Girls 2011s, 2010s
5:30-7pm Girls 2008s, 2007s
6-7:30- Girls 2009s 
7-8:30pm Girls 2006s, 2005s, 2004s

January 10th BOYS AND GIRLS (Wednesday)
Tuffree Middle School
5:30-7pm Boys 2011s, 2010s, 2009s, 2007s
7-8:30pm Boys 2008s, 2006s, 2005s, 2004s

Tuffree Middle School
5-6pm Girls 2011s, 2010s
5:30-7pm Girls 2008s, 2007s
6-7:30- Girls 2009s
7-8:30pm Girls 2006s, 2005s, 2004s

January 18th BOYS AND GIRLS (Thursday)
Esperanza HS Turf Field Boys
5:30-7pm Boys 2011s, 2010s, 2009s, 2007s
7-8:30pm Boys 2008s, 2006s, 2005s, 2004s

Esperanza HS Grass Field Girls
5-6pm Girls 2011s, 2010s
5:30-7pm Girls 2008s, 2007s
6-7:30- Girls 2009s
7-8:30pm Girls 2006s, 2005s, 2004s

To register for tryouts go to https://members.legendsfc.net/tryouts/register.

Please contact John King at john.king@legendsfc.net; Keith Dolnick at keith.dolnick@legendsfc.net; or Conan Hawkins at conanh7@gmail.com with any questions.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jan 2, 2018)

sothpaw said:


> LEGENDS FC WEST TRYOUTS
> 
> January 8th BOYS AND GIRLS (Monday)
> Esperanza HS Turf Field Boys
> ...


Whew, thanks, couldn't have found it otherwise.  Any idea where we can get counterfeit documents?

I know this is a hobby site, but sad how spam is allowed across multiple topics. Never seen a forum that allows this, for good reason.  Should be a forum just for this stuff, since it is allowed.


----------

